# Cheating on husbands is alot more comon with women these days



## Bellu888 (Aug 18, 2010)

I am very discusted to see that the trend of white women cheating on there husbands with black men is very comon. I have seen tons of amateur videos on the net of white women cheating on there husbands with large and small black men. Over 15 now at this point judgeing from the site I go to that I find very gross.

It got me thinking, do all white women who live in a city where 15% or more of it is black end up cheating on there white husbands? I think that all white women end up cheating on there white husbands these days with a black guy, it makes me sick. They fantasise about being with a black guy with a huge one and wanna live out that fantasy. 

Even more sick is how many white husbands enjoy this gross crap, enjoying seeing your wife having sex with any man of any race is gross but making black men a fetish and enjoying seeing that, thats just sick. 

Look at this site I came accross. 

Would you share your white wife with a black guy? - Topix

Only 20% of voters said they would not share there wife with a black man and over 17,000 voted. 


So does things like this happen with every white married couple these days? I have even seen websites, cuckold websites focusing on white women with black men and there husbands filming there encounters, cuckold stuff and this crap all makes me sick. Its so gross, the degredation of society is horrible, white wives are increasingly cheating on there husbands with black men and many husbands like it. 

Am I just seeing all of this wrong? Would someone please share some insight.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

> Am I just seeing all of this wrong? Would someone please share some insight.


 Um, well. . .let's just say you are seeing it in terms of black and white.

Look. . .before you get all depressed. . .you have to take any kind of internet polling with a grain of salt because you don't know the sampling of what kind of people would actually participate in a poll:

"Would you share your wife with a black man?"

It's not exactly something a young lady in a skirt comes up and asks me outside the Acme Food Market.


----------



## bcburdoa (Sep 30, 2009)

Ummm... it's a fetish, on a fetish website. It's the same as many men having the fantasy of their wives having lesbian sex or a 3-way. Also, why all the racism? Would you be less upset about it if a white guy was banging your wife?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kitty's Affair (Aug 17, 2010)

Did your wife have an affair with a black man? It seems like an interesting topic to choose for your first post. I agree with bcburdoa that these are fetish websites with fetish videos for people interested in interracial affairs. I'm not there is a pandemic of white women cheating on their husband with black men.
What I find most interesting about this thread is the poll. Not the results, but that nearly 18,000 people took the time out of their day to way in on something of this sort.
In any scenario I hope everything works out for you. With all the problems in the world it seems like white women sleeping with black men is a relatively trivial concern.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Well, first of all I am a white woman with no interest whatsoever in sleeping with any man of any race other than my boyfriend. I love him, I want him, I RESPECT him, and I would never have sex with any man other than him. 

Second of all, I don't think you're really in a place to try to figure this out. You sound extremely bitter, and I'm guessing that you are either a man whose wife cheated with a black man or a black woman who's black husband cheated with a white woman. I also don't think you can determine anything about the numbers based on videos you see online. #1, there's just no real way to determine the numbers from that, and #2, there's no way to know for sure that the claim that it is a woman cheating is actually true. We're talking porn here. It doesn't generally have a plot, but what plot it does is often made up. 

I would not let videos you see on the internet bother you this way. The internet is a great place to get solid information, but it also contains a wealth of not so valid information as well, and I would put videos under the not so valid column.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Who cares the race? It's the cheating that is the problem.

You're fighting your own demons.


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree with michzz on this one.


----------



## Bellu888 (Aug 18, 2010)

Im 21, never been married or had a girlfriend before, I just wasn't good at talking to girls in high school so I messed it up with ones who liked me. Anyway if a white girl cheated on me with a black guy then yes it is worse, cause shes fantasising about black guys with huge ones and wants to live that out, she only has **** size on her mind. Im about 8.5in down below I feel small but I found out how to make it bigger pegym.com, free and it works. 

I believe there is a pandemic of white women cheating on white guys with black guys but its mostly white wives cheating on husbands with black guys I believe. Some husbands actually like this dirty crap and seek well hung black men to film banging there wife, dirty cuckold scumbags. Search on google "iloveinterracial" Its an entire porn community-social type site dedicated to white women banging hung black men. Most of the site has black men and pathetic white couples who are into this crap then there are some single white *****s who are just interested in it on the site.

It has over 360,000 members and at least half of those are a white couple or single white women or man. I don't even know why this gross site is called "iloveinterracial" there is absolutly no white men with asian women or black women with black white on it, its all white *****s with black men. It should be called Iloveblack, what a stupid name for the site.

So yeah I think there is a pandemic of married white women cheating on there husbands with black men, I would say at least half of married white women end up doing it sometime in there marriage. Its all because tons of white women are *****s and it makes me sick, all they care about is **** size. Look at all the inter-racial couples you see between black and white, its mostly black men with white women, thats practically all you see in public. Its so gross, there just a bunch of *****s who want big penises, they probably watch proffessional inter-racial porn (all black men are big in the porn industry , small ones don't make it). So once they see that they think damn I need a black guy. 

I don't know how it is where you people live but where I live it seems that most white women with black guys are ugly/fat, I remember I spent 3 weeks in Rexdale a more black part of my city (Toronto), I must have seen 10 blackm/whitef/whitewwith a half black kid. Out of those 13 , 10 or 11 of them where ugly/fat. It made me sick, walking past yet another single white mom in walmart with her half black kid and seeing her ugly face, ewwww...then there was 1 I saw who was actually good looking another single mother, black guy leaves her how typical. Bascially a bunch of white trash ghetto *****s that made me sick, felt like telling all of them off, useless scum.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Your posts are getting really ugly, highly judgemental . You are not alone on how you feel, I have heard this before, more from the older crowd of people. Are you ready to join a Skin head group any time soon? Just something that crossed my mind. Seriously though, No child brought into this world should have this stigma upon them. Black or white, None of us can help how we got here, what our parents did , or didn't do -if the dad leaves the Mother in the dust. Hearing others talk down about them, name calling - this will only ANGER them & have them lash out at society, to grow up with little hope & leave them bitter at who they are. This helps noone. 

I guess I have a high respect for what Bill Cosby has been trying to say for years- about Fathering, to his own race, the 
Black comminity. He sees what you see also and it sickens him too, but no name calling, just a call for Responsibility, for Respect of others, and the children being born. This man is handling the situation more in the way it needs to be treated. http://www.diversityinc.com/content/1757/article/2503/?Was_Bill_Cosby_Right

BUt to answer your question: Absolutely NOT do all white women who have a white husband want to be with a "big" black man. 

First of all, if your size is really what you say it is, you are well above average! You would make it in the porn industry with those inches, unlike the average Joes who are 5.5 at a full erection. My white husband is simply "average". I have never been with another (married almost as long as you have been alive), nor care to be. 

Surely you have heard this before, it is NOT the size, but what they do with it.


----------



## franklinfx (Apr 7, 2009)

Bellu888 said:


> So does things like this happen with every white married couple these days? I have even seen websites, cuckold websites focusing on white women with black men and there husbands filming there encounters, cuckold stuff and this crap all makes me sick.


You cant be serious, dont you realize youre talking about hardcore amature porn? Its not real dude. If guys like you didnt surf for porn all day pulling your pud, it wouldnt exists in 1st place.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Bellu888 said:


> Look at all the inter-racial couples you see between black and white, its mostly black men with white women, thats practically all you see in public. Its so gross, there just a bunch of *****s who want big penises, they probably watch proffessional inter-racial porn (all black men are big in the porn industry , small ones don't make it). So once they see that they think damn I need a black guy.


I sure as hell hope your a troll just looking to get your kicks. If you really believe that stuff, then honestly I'll just put you on ignore. Got enough hate in this world without adding garbage like your spouting to it.


----------



## LoisLane28 (Aug 19, 2010)

I have been married since 05 and still find it funny that ppl in general still go to this sterotype. My husband and I are a married white couple and still would not go to cheating on him with a "
huge black man" Just my thoughts. I love my husband and would not cheat on him for any reason.


----------



## Nekko (Oct 13, 2009)

If men constantly fantasize about women with huge racks and 50 year old men would rather bang a 16 year old doll with no brains instead of their wife of 25 years, then that's perfectly ok. If women fantasize about big black...uhm yeah...then it's a problem. Committed, mature people are faithful to each other and know how to keep their fantasies in check (regardless of what they might be). While other people who went into a marriage for god knows what reason will cheat with however seems interesting and different. What's so hard to understand about that?


----------



## dblkman (Jul 14, 2010)

well being a black male I can understand how you could possibly come to that conclusion (due partly to the internet), however cheating is not a black or white thing, it's a human thing. Chances are there were issues already in that marriage that allowed that sort of thing to happen. Even if it were true who do you blame? The black male? The white woman? Society? I can also see that it might be a fantasy to sleep with someone from another race, especially when that race has a stigma of being "big", that stigma has been there for decades and i dont see it changing any time soon. The reason is sex is an incredibly powerful weapon also some will do anything to escape their hum drum lives for one of fantasy.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Bellu888 said:


> Im 21, never been married or had a girlfriend before, I just wasn't good at talking to girls in high school so I messed it up with ones who liked me. Anyway if a white girl cheated on me with a black guy then yes it is worse, cause shes fantasising about black guys with huge ones and wants to live that out, she only has **** size on her mind. Im about 8.5in down below I feel small but I found out how to make it bigger pegym.com, free and it works.
> 
> I believe there is a pandemic of white women cheating on white guys with black guys but its mostly white wives cheating on husbands with black guys I believe. Some husbands actually like this dirty crap and seek well hung black men to film banging there wife, dirty cuckold scumbags. Search on google "iloveinterracial" Its an entire porn community-social type site dedicated to white women banging hung black men. Most of the site has black men and pathetic white couples who are into this crap then there are some single white *****s who are just interested in it on the site.
> 
> ...


Well, you went from having made a post that could be loosely considered legitimate to making yourself look like a racist, bitter idiot with no clue. First of all, reread your last paragraph. You say you saw 10 white women with black men, then you say out of those 13, 10 or 11 were fat or ugly. Then you go on to call all of them names, mainly it seems, because they are single mothers. *I* happen to be a single mother, because my WHITE husband cheated on me left and right and left me. Does that make me white trash? Or is the qualification for being white trash that I must be left by a black man? 

And as for your claim that at least half of married white women cheat....well, gee, how nice that you know all of us white women well enough to ask us whether we'd cheat or not? Oh, wait, you didn't ask us, did you? No, of course you didn't. You made your statistic up based on a bunch of porn videos you saw on the internet. If we all based our knowledge of sex, marriage, and cheating on porn videos off the internet, then that would mean I should be able to put my legs behind my head, and my boyfriend and his best friend should both have sex with me at once. Boy...isn't my boyfriend going to be pissed when he finds out he has to share me, because that's what happens in porn videos. 

Seriously, you're 21 and have never had a girlfriend. Put your peepee away, honey, and go outside and make some friends. Find a real girl and have a real relationship, and quit making your assumptions about relationships and marriage based on porn.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok first of all I am a white/caucasian female and I've never fantasized about being with a black man.

Second of all, did the girls you asked out turn you down for black guys? Is that why you care so much or are bitter? Or perhaps a family member ran off with a black guy? 

Third, most of the porn out there, amateur or pro, is role playing and fetishes. Of course most of it is taken from real life because there are guys "obsessed" with asian women, others with blacks and a lot of others with eastern europeans. But that's ok right? Because it's ok for men... Anyway the milfs aren't always real milfs and the couples aren' always real couples. 

It's my personal opinion but I think black men seem more masculine because they're tall, look/are strong and most have more masculine facial features than white/caucasian men. A lot of women are attracted to these types of men and it's not necessarily a matter of whos bigger down there. 

No offence to anyone but I personally never feel attracted to blonde men. I like dark haired and possibly dark skinned (but not necessarily) men who have at least some muscle, are taller and stronger than me. It's the same in the animal world (who we have a lot in common with) where the female mates with the stronger male.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

atruckersgirl said:


> Well, you went from having made a post that could be loosely considered legitimate to making yourself look like a racist, bitter idiot with no clue. First of all, reread your last paragraph. You say you saw 10 white women with black men, then you say out of those 13, 10 or 11 were fat or ugly. Then you go on to call all of them names, mainly it seems, because they are single mothers. *I* happen to be a single mother, because my WHITE husband cheated on me left and right and left me. Does that make me white trash? Or is the qualification for being white trash that I must be left by a black man?
> 
> And as for your claim that at least half of married white women cheat....well, gee, how nice that you know all of us white women well enough to ask us whether we'd cheat or not? Oh, wait, you didn't ask us, did you? No, of course you didn't. You made your statistic up based on a bunch of porn videos you saw on the internet. If we all based our knowledge of sex, marriage, and cheating on porn videos off the internet, then that would mean I should be able to put my legs behind my head, and my boyfriend and his best friend should both have sex with me at once. Boy...isn't my boyfriend going to be pissed when he finds out he has to share me, because that's what happens in porn videos.
> 
> Seriously, you're 21 and have never had a girlfriend. Put your peepee away, honey, and go outside and make some friends. Find a real girl and have a real relationship, and quit making your assumptions about relationships and marriage based on porn.


totally agree lol

also 21 and no gf? Hmm... Perhaps you should stop watching so much porn lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## writing2010 (Aug 5, 2010)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but THANK GOD for Canadian health care. Dude, get back on your meds! Toronto is one of the most diverse cities in the world. If you have a problem with seeing inter-racial couples or kids, you have a problem being in any part of the GTA.

Just go in to a walk-in clinic and show the doctor what you posted here. Racism aside, you have some issues.


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

From his last post it sounds like someone left him for a black guy once. Now he has turned it into some huge generalisation about the world in general. Dude, I recommend you get a therapist to help you out with getting over whatever happened and to let go of that anger. You will never get the chance to marry and live life to the fullest with that gigantic chip on your shoulder. Good luck.


----------



## Bellu888 (Aug 18, 2010)

For the last time I never had a girlfriend and no girl has left me. This hate you see is from all the dirty crap I see to do with this on the net. White wives cheating, white husbands enjoying this, some slave master sorta thing...its really disturbing, like sexual slavery now..cuckold crap, 

Actually found a white wife in some black tiny chat room who admitted to me that she cheating on her white husband with a black man.

Sick useless women, yes I get really pissed off if any white women prefers a black man. I notice many of them, not all have a certian persona to them and style, they try to integrate into black culture using slang they use, they change there style, many of them look ugly in my opinion but I have seen good looking ones.

I don't have a problem with any race on earth but I believe all races and have the right to preserve there people and culture. Europe should have no non-Europeans immigration should stop and non-Europeans should be deported, the low birth rate in Europe and means they will be a minority by 2050.

I will admit some black people piss me off, some I can respect but not the weed smoking, degrading women, constant swearing, ignorant, uneducated, closed minded, severely homophobic ones basically the ones that act like .....you know the rest.


----------



## Bellu888 (Aug 18, 2010)

cherrypie18 said:


> Ok first of all I am a white/caucasian female and I've never fantasized about being with a black man.
> 
> Second of all, did the girls you asked out turn you down for black guys? Is that why you care so much or are bitter? Or perhaps a family member ran off with a black guy?
> 
> ...



Black men have more masculine facial features then white men? What the hell? Never heard this before, that is a weird comment, facial features like beards, nose size, eyes , ears are all related to judging a persons race. So black men having a wide nose is more masculine then a white man who has a more straight nose? You make no sense at all, white men also have more facial hair, thats not masculine? Never have I heard something so preposterous. 

And black men are not stronger then white men, watch this video on youtube. The Zionist Banking Elite controlled media tore this guy apart, so please no opinions on him but what he says in this video is all true. 

YouTube - Race is More than Skin Color!

Black men are weaker then white men strength wise, White men dominate strong men competitions and have the strongest upper body strength of all races. I think upper body strength is lifting really heavy weights and doing the bench press and leg press I don't remember, don't work out like a fanatic anymore. That is why in medieval times European knights could carry all that Armour and carry those huge swords, pure superior upper body strength. So this ignorant girl is wrong, blacks are not stronger but stronger in a different way. Whites also have better body constitutions for swimming. While blacks got faster muscle twitch fibers allowing them to run and jump better.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Bellu888 said:


> The Zionist Banking Elite controlled media tore this guy apart, so please no opinions on him but what he says in this video is all true.


Wow, so you from hating blacks in one posts, to now taking pot shots at Jews. What's next, comments about asians, latinos, etc? 

Go back to stormfront Bellu, your not going to win any converts here.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

Bellu888 said:


> For the last time I never had a girlfriend and no girl has left me. This hate you see is from all the dirty crap I see to do with this on the net. White wives cheating, white husbands enjoying this, some slave master sorta thing...its really disturbing, like sexual slavery now..cuckold crap,
> 
> Actually found a white wife in some black tiny chat room who admitted to me that she cheating on her white husband with a black man.


Don't you have anything better to do than watch porn and spy on WHITE women in chatrooms? lol 

Get A Life


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh Bellu88 please leave this forum. This is a marriage forum and not one for the likes of you...

Also get help... from a psychiatrist.

P.S. black men are physically stronger built than guys like you that's why you're so envious. Generally when someone shows a lot of hate towards another person it's because they're just jealous. All these girls are screwing black men but nobody's even dating you lol so you sulk and hate cuz you're not even close to getting a girl...any girl... like those black men do 

byeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Bellu888 (Aug 18, 2010)

Crypsys said:


> Wow, so you from hating blacks in one posts, to now taking pot shots at Jews. What's next, comments about asians, latinos, etc?
> 
> Go back to stormfront Bellu, your not going to win any converts here.


I don't like that stormfront site, not converting anyone here, did I say all Jews are Zionists? I have no problems with a normal Jewish person, I only dislike Zionist Jews.


----------



## Bellu888 (Aug 18, 2010)

cherrypie18 said:


> Oh Bellu88 please leave this forum. This is a marriage forum and not one for the likes of you...
> 
> Also get help... from a psychiatrist.
> 
> ...


You make some stupid posts, a mans physical strength depends on the individual and how often he uses the gym/lifts weights. This is what I currently look like and Im not flexing in this picture, so much for me being a skinny little boy like you think. I have stronger upper-body strength then most black men and can swim better then probably all black men, thats just fact because Im Caucasian. Just like most black men who are fit can run and jump better then me. 








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## kirkster5 (Sep 23, 2008)

Time for you to go away you racist, immature a**hole!!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

this guy is a troll, stop posting about this, he is just looking for a reaction.....stop feeding the troll


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, enough of this deep talk on nature vs. nuture. . .I think Bellu is now saying, 

"Who's up for a Kegger in his dorm room?"

Party at 10 tonight!!!!


----------



## waignigb (Oct 21, 2010)

Serrapeptase may also be useful in other conditions involving inflammation such as arthritis, injuries, multiple sclerosis (MS), colitis, andWOW Gold sale treat others. In a 2008 study published in the Indian Journal of Pharmaceutical Sciences, Drs. Viswanatha Patil and found that Serrapeptase wasBuy WOW Gold more effective than aspirin forBuy RS Gold reducing inflammation in animals. Further research will show whether Serrapeptase has the same beneficial effects in humans. Serrapeptase is also known as serratiopeptidase, Serratia protease, or Fast Gold WOW known. It is available in most health food stores. It is best taken on an emptystomach. 
Always consult a physician forWOW Gold any health condition and before taking supplements.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

hey Bellu888,
coming from the east, i would say your posting does sound racist...


----------



## josh1081 (Jul 10, 2009)

His thumb is really crooked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MzAdventure (Oct 24, 2010)

smdh!!! really? what a racist! sooo im assume if they were "white men" then it wouldnt gross you out? ..oh gosh!!!


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

dude, hate the game, dont hate the players:smthumbup:


----------



## SuperD (Nov 1, 2010)

cherrypie18 said:


> It's my personal opinion but I think black men seem more masculine because they're tall, look/are strong and most have more masculine facial features than white/caucasian men. A lot of women are attracted to these types of men and it's not necessarily a matter of whos bigger down there.
> 
> No offence to anyone but I personally never feel attracted to blonde men. I like dark haired and possibly dark skinned (but not necessarily) men who have at least some muscle, are taller and stronger than me. It's the same in the animal world (who we have a lot in common with) where the female mates with the stronger male.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



This post should be ignored. She is a passive aggressive troll.

She is also not very intelligent, using the outdated darwinian THEORY of evolution to justify her perverse fetishistic desires.

'like in the animal world', she is trying to use the natural world to justify her anti-christian propoganda. The truth is animals can be more noble than humans and demonstrate love and compassion. 

'like in the animal world' what a laugh, simply parroting out the false doctrines she's been exposed to and has accepted

On the one hand she is appearing helpful, but underhandedly she is adding in this second comment to exacerbate the problem our boy has, while perpetuating a modern day myth.

The truth is there is no male more masculine than the caucasian and there is a systematic attempt through the media to try and destroy us.

Stop looking at porn dude, it is satanic.


----------



## SuperD (Nov 1, 2010)

Firstly, except for a few genuine comments, most people on here seem to be trolling.
Second, if someone doesn't like to see a woman of his race with a man of another race, that is not racism, it is his PREFERENCE.

Racism is a generalization about another race or maltreatment of another person because of their race. He is not guilty of either.

Your comments calling him racist (which you have no proof of) reveal that you are the actual racists, of course you won't understand this, but for example, the passive aggressive troll that said she thinks black dudes are more masculine... and according to your criteria this should be labelled racist (a generalization of the whole race), but you used a double standard and didn't call her on it based on your own 'rules'. 
Truth is her comment WAS racist, and his comment was describing a preference. How can you tell him he should like something he doesn't like? 

Are you going to force you agenda on him like nazis?


----------



## SuperD (Nov 1, 2010)

I also think that you perception is skewed.
'Your statement that alot more women are cheating on their husbands these days' in itself may have some truth, but only in the USA/Canada/England and France of course. I mean, USA, what else would you expect from a land that goes to war with innocents in order to ultimately disseminate their number one exports?... Pornography and bad 'music'.

Also from the start I think this thread has been way off topic.
Unless you were looking for consolation because you want to get married but see women around you as skanks.
Well, my advise is do your homework. Women want money & **** in the countries I mentioned above. 
Why don't you seek out chicks that have the same values as you?


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

franklinfx said:


> You cant be serious, dont you realize youre talking about hardcore amature porn? Its not real dude. If guys like you didnt surf for porn all day pulling your pud, it wouldnt exists in 1st place.



:iagree::iagree::iagree:

Dude, you still are a dude at 21... this is not reality. Even 360,000 is a small fractions of the population... fetish and porn is all that is.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Someone is consumed with color I see!! Having been with asina, african america, white, spanish women you know what? They're all different and all the same.

My wife has been with spanish and white guys and like she said "If I've seen one penis I've seen them all"

Sex, love, intimacy is a culmination of many things that can and does include color. If you are still stuck in the 80's and thing there is something inheritantly special about one race over another well you are just sadly mistaken.

It boils down to the person and the person only regardless of color! I figure I'm pretty gross since I don't stick to my own color we're all human color is just a pigment!


----------

